# Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.



## HaunDeD (24. Oktober 2015)

*Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

Moin,
bevor ihr mir was empfehlt schreib ich was ich gespielt hab.

Metin2 hab ich seid es erstanden ist gespielt, selbst Metin1 gezockt das wie Tibia aussah. Am ende ist dieses Spiel unnötig weil PVP usw keine Bedeutung haben im Spiel.

Airrivals hab das Spiel gefeiert wie sau, hab aufgehört Call of Duty zu spielen wegen Airrivals. Als BO2 released wurde, hab ich lieber Airrivals gezockt als mir ein neuen CoD Titel zu gönnen. Problem heute ist das dieses Spiel EXTREM Geld-Geil ist. Nicht so wie CoD mit DLCs.. da brauchst man erst so 300€ zu investieren damit du dich wenigstens bewegen kannst.

Cabal ich mach dieses "kill" system nicht, 1 mob zu hitten bisschen komisch. Da mag ich eher wie bei Metin2 das man eine Gruppe nimmt und die dann killt.

Need For Speed World mehr Cheater gibt es nur in CoD 

Planetside 2 cooles Spiel aber ohne Team und nur mit ..... kann man es einfach nicht zocken. Ein Team mit 10-20 Leuten wäre MEGA !! aber naja... ich find nicht mal einen der vernünftig spielt.

Battlefield wenn ich so denke, mochte ich Hardline sehr. Also nicht die verCAMPTEN Insel usw.. wie bei BF4 wo alle nur campen.

Skyrim hmmm nicht so mein ding was Single Player angeht...

Terraria(Starbound) war am Anfang cool aber später nur langweilig...

Minecraft ... ich denke dazu brauch ich nichts mehr zu sagen oder ?

RocketLeague hab ich.. kann auch zocken aber mein Team versteht die Physik nicht wie man den Ball abprallen muss.

Warframe verstehe das Spiel nicht und mag nicht so ganz dieses einfach nur Mobs killen ohne Sinn und verstand.

CSGO ziemlich viele noobs die COMP spielen aber kein Plan von CSGO haben.



Bo3 kommt auch nicht in Frage.. seid MW2 gebe ich CoD immer wieder eine Chance "vielleicht ist es jetzt gut" MW3, BO1, BO2, AW Müll, Ghost war am geilsten... nachdem jeder mit Bulldog, IEDs und Dogs gelaufen ist, hab es auch deinstalliert.


----------



## Tobi0613 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

Hallo HaunDeD,

Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind im Moment:

Warframe, Starbound und CS:GO
Warframe ist mehr Koop aber es gibt auch PvP, Starbound ist wie Terraria nur mit vielen Planeten und Erweiterungen und Counterstrike ist hald Counterstrike.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## SilentMan22 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

Counter-Strike!


----------



## azzih (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

Cs Go, Team Fortress 2, BF4, Civ5 (im MP mit 6 Leuten tatsächlich sehr spassig)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

counter strike kannst versuchen. Kostet normal 14 Euro, damit kannst nicht allzuviel kaputt machen. Auf Cheater/Smurfer und die toxischste Community überhaupt musst dich aber gefasst machen 

Ansonsten Red Orchestra 2. Dort wirst du aber gerade am Anfang sehr häufig sterben und du weißt nicht mal von wo. Liegt nicht jedem.
Killing Floor 2 ist lustig, gerade noch in der Early Access Phase. Könnte sein das es am Release geschnitten wird. Ist auch nur KOOP.


----------



## GottesMissionar (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

Finde League of Legends macht massig Spaß


----------



## HaunDeD (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Finde League of Legends macht massig Spaß



Ich hab Smite anstatt Lol


----------



## dertyp (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

vieleicht ma ne runde panzer fahren ? word of tanks, war thunder oder das neue armored warfare. 
arma 3 mit all den mods.
rising storm/red orchestra 2. der einstieg ist aber schwer.
chivalry medieval warfare mach zwischendurch auch mal bock mit paar mann


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. November 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

Wenn du Planetside 2 magst, guck dir mal Defiance an...ist ebenfalls Free 2 Play und ähnlich wie Borderlands.
Defiance on Steam

Ansonsten empfehle ich jedem immer gerne Arma 3...hab inzwischen über 1.400 Spielstunden nach 1,5 Jahren. Spiel ist definitiv geil...vor allem durch die ganzen Mods. 
Arma 3 on Steam


----------



## SeppiMontana (15. November 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

Ich würde hier die Werbetrommel für ARK: Survival Evolved rühren.
Sehr fesselnd und unter 20€ zu haben. Kommt Anfang 2016 auch für PS4 und XboxOne raus.
Wenn du Lust hast Join US.
Aber schau dir erstmal ein paar Videos an. Ich empfehle die Lets play von Beam oder chrizplays auf youtube.


----------



## Kel (17. November 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wenn du Planetside 2 magst, guck dir mal Defiance an...ist ebenfalls Free 2 Play und ähnlich wie Borderlands.
> Defiance on Steam


Defiance ist so weit weg vom Niveau von Borderlands wie nur sonst was ...


----------



## meik19081999 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Online Spiel was Spaß macht.*

Bei CSGO alleine spielen ist wirklich schrecklich, aber wenn man einige Freunde hat wo man fast immer 5er Premade spielt, macht es direkt mehr Spaß.
Und zu den Noobs: jeder muss irgendwo anfangen und so wie es in der echten Welt intelligentere und dümmere Menschen gibt, so auch gute und schlechte in Spielen.


----------

